# Dont Feel Pushed



## ms200 (Nov 25, 2003)

My company is heavily involved in roadside and railtrack work which involves lots of climbing...........due to the proximity of traffic/trains we always have site safety officers who are employed by the main contractor to watch for traffic and warn the workers if and when neccesary....however most of these guys are ex climbers who (have there heads so far up their arse) that they feel the need to advise us from time to time on how they used to climb!!! Recently we came upon a large ash tree which was obviously dead and between 3 climbers we deemed it unsafe to climb.....however the site safety decided (when i used) to climb Iwould have went up!!!, obviously wasnt a problem to Mr site safety.....I explained to him it was a potential hazard in our opinion and his answer was ....... oh well if you dont feel comfortable dont climb it...........to me that was a challenge....needless to say i didnt take the bite and we used a platform........I will try and post the picture.....the tree would almost have definately failed.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 25, 2003)

My repsonce would ahve been sarcastic

"so you got smarter as you grew older? I don't see you running up it now."


----------



## wiley_p (Nov 28, 2003)

*site safety climbing master?*

There is only one answer to that statement, "show me bub"


----------



## Dobber (Nov 28, 2003)

*working next to the rail*

I have done some rail work in the past, and we always hade someone on site with a rules ticket. you should of had a rule 42 inplace if you were working that close to the rail. As for the unsafe tree. I would take the situation to your boss and let him know if it happens again you will take it to the MOL. his challenge might not work on you, but it could on someone else and he might get hurt or killed.


----------



## njarbor (Dec 2, 2003)

one guy i worked for who couldnt find my spikes got pissed when i couldnt take out a pine about 60 ft . i got it down to about a 30 ft spar and said he has to find the spikes before i can go any further. he told me to just wrap my legs around the tree and stop being a kitten. so i came down and told him if its that easy to go do it himself. soooo out comes the ladder and a quick just stand here and hold this. this guy was like 290lbs and couldnt climb a flight of stairs who was barking that i sucked at climbing and didnt know what i was doing.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by njarbor _
> *one guy i worked for who couldnt find my spikes got pissed when i couldnt take out a pine about 60 ft . i got it down to about a 30 ft spar and said he has to find the spikes before i can go any further. he told me to just wrap my legs around the tree and stop being a kitten. so i came down and told him if its that easy to go do it himself. soooo out comes the ladder and a quick just stand here and hold this. this guy was like 290lbs and couldnt climb a flight of stairs who was barking that i sucked at climbing and didnt know what i was doing. *




Well? Don't leave us hanging! Did the lardass get the tree down, or what? 

Seriously, situations like that are always why I provide my own saw and climbing gear.

I don't want their crap!


----------



## njarbor (Dec 2, 2003)

oh it was my own gear and yes he did lose the spikes -actually i came to find out that he leant them to somebody and couldnt get them back . yes he did but i had someone else hold the ladder. he looked like an orange on top of a drinking straw all i could hear him say was dont let go, if you let go and i fall im gonna f'ing kill you! ok? i told him that i can just drop it but he said that it would ruin the lawn so instead of making an indent of the spar hes throwing down chunks of wood and making divits.


----------

